# Quiet A Generator



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I just got one of the Tractor Supply Champion 3500/4000 generators. It's not super loud, but I just wondered if anyone has tried to make one quieter? I saw in another thread where someone put a cherry bomb on one. It looks like it would be easy enough to add some pipe and a second muffler. Would there be any how in doing this? It runs at 68db now, just wondered if it's possible get it quieter.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is all you ever wanted to know about the Chinese generators that are sold under several different names. Good luck in making it thru all 914 pages.

http://www.rv.net/cforum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/15131645.cfm


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the same generator, so I would be curious to read up on some of the exhaust mods as well.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I tried adding a cherry bomb to my gen. No noticable difference in noise level. Still VERY LOUD.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a friend who built a setup that added a muffler from an 88 Ford Escort he got from a junkyard for a few bucks. He then piped the exhaust up about 10ft...it was pretty quiet.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Dan Borer said:


> I had a friend who built a setup that added a muffler from an 88 Ford Escort he got from a junkyard for a few bucks. He then piped the exhaust up about 10ft...it was pretty quiet.


Yeah I will probably try something like that.

Here's the review I wrote on it after using it.
http://hasbeenthere....watt-generator/


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I used a Thrush muffler on my Kipor and though it did not make it much quieter it did change the tone to a nicer lower note and it does look fast!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I also have the same Champion gen Set, Its a great gen for the price. I wanted a Honda but got more gen for alot less. yes it is a little louder but for the $700 bucks is saved i can live with it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I used a Thrush muffler on my Kipor and though it did not make it much quieter it did change the tone to a nicer lower note and it does look fast!!


I have the same generator...and it's pretty quiet as is but I might try something like this.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> I also have the same Champion gen Set, Its a great gen for the price. I wanted a Honda but got more gen for alot less. yes it is a little louder but for the $700 bucks is saved i can live with it.


Yeah, thats sort of what I figured too. It's not any louder then the trucks we park beside at the rest stops.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Traveling Tek said:


> I used a Thrush muffler on my Kipor and though it did not make it much quieter it did change the tone to a nicer lower note and it does look fast!!


Yours looks cool.  Too bad it didn't help noise.
[/quote]

Oh but it did, the Kipor is already very quiet (close to the Honda 3000) but the note from it was a bit harsh, the glaspak changed to note to a much lower hz and this makes it much better to listen to. The reason it did not make it much quieter is that much of the noise is mechanical noise from the generator rotor and the cooling fan. No muffler will stop those noises, the box has to be designed with different internal baffles to attenuate those noises.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dub said:


> I have the same generator...and it's pretty quiet as is but I might try something like this.


Got to make sure you put the off road option on it. Those 6" knobby wheels really help getting it through deep sand or other obstacles.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Got to make sure you put the off road option on it. Those 6" knobby wheels really help getting it through deep sand or other obstacles.


LOL, I've got the standard wheels on it...it's not done very much offroading. My wife has been pregnant twice in the past three years so I've gotten used to lifting it and carrying it by myself...not fun but doable. I'm considered permanently attaching it to the outback somewhere so it can't get stolen as easily and then I could add a remote start to it inside the camper as well as a bigger gas tank.


----------

